# My Tall Tale



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Thought i'd share the progress of my 60x45x90 tall Exo with you all. I didn't take any photos of the construction so i'll try explain what i've done so far.

I built quite a high false floor for this build as I want it to hold quite a lot of water. I made a large space in the front left corner for a pool area but also made a slightly smaller pool area at the back left where im housing a pump. In the area between the pools i've filled with old filter sponges to stop any debris getting into the pump and hold some good bacteria.

Over the back left pool area i've used 2 old filter boxes from Juwel aquariums to construct a duct that runs the height of the tank. I used a dremmel to cut in vents in both to draw air in and out. In between the 2 boxes I created a holder for the fan to sit. The fan can be easily taken out for access down into the pump section. The tubing for the waterfall runs out just below the bottom vent and will flow down the wood piece into the pool.

The background is just the typical foam, silicone and coco fibre method (glass siliconed first) with a few pieces foamed in. The main driftwood piece is 1 large piece and one smaller foamed together and covered with silicone and coco fibre. It was wrapped in cling film when the background was foamed and put into place to create a recess where it would sit, so it doesn't have to be fixed in place and can be removed if needs be. It also sits on a second false floor to give more area for substrate. 

The back and sides were sprayed with a black gloss spray paint to make sure no foam shows through. The only things left to do for this build is get the glass top cut, find something to stand it on and spray paint the front panel but I will build up the pool area first so I know where to leave paint free. Then comes the fun part......PLANTING!! 

I have most of my plants sitting in a greenhouse already so this build should hopefully be up and running soon. If anyone has any questions feel free to ask away.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

Great looking build! So much room for epiphytes


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Hobbes1911 said:


> Great looking build! So much room for epiphytes


Haha thanks man. I've got about half a dozen broms (not including all the fireball pups growing in my other tank), a few climbers and a few fern species sitting in my green house atm. Tempted to try some miniature orchids, just don't have as much choice over here in the UK.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

papa_mcknight said:


> Haha thanks man. I've got about half a dozen broms (not including all the fireball pups growing in my other tank), a few climbers and a few fern species sitting in my green house atm. Tempted to try some miniature orchids, just don't have as much choice over here in the UK.


Really? There are more orchids offered in the US than Europe? Who would have guessed. Definitely try to get your hands on some. Next time I'm in Germany I can also bring some if you send me a wish list .


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah it's pretty crap here on our little island haha, especially after the recent election! But yeah I think I might try get a few species. I've always liked the look of epidendrum porpax, any idea where the best place in this viv would be to place it? There are 2 beamswork led canopies over it so there is plenty of light entering the tank but I will be keeping it quite brom heavy towards the top. Also any suggestions on easy to keep minis that don't produce huge flower stalks would be appreciated.


----------



## Hobbes1911 (Mar 22, 2013)

There are quite a few orchids with small stalks. Some of these, I've had personal experience with: sophronitis usually have small stalks, bulbophyllum frostii does and pos. bulbophyllum lasochilum, platysteles can, some masdevallias such as erinacea, encyclia polybulbon, schoenorchis fragrans, haraella retrocalla, maxillarias can, some lepanthes, some pleurothallids, the list is long, just look around what you can get in europe.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Hobbes1911 said:


> There are quite a few orchids with small stalks. Some of these, I've had personal experience with: sophronitis usually have small stalks, bulbophyllum frostii does and pos. bulbophyllum lasochilum, platysteles can, some masdevallias such as erinacea, encyclia polybulbon, schoenorchis fragrans, haraella retrocalla, maxillarias can, some lepanthes, some pleurothallids, the list is long, just look around what you can get in europe.


Thanks for the heads up, much appreciated


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Forgot to add to the beginning of this thread, the lighting is 2 Beamswork LED plant canopies. x48 0.5W, 6500k LEDs, 1980 Lumens each.

The fan is a Zalman ZM-FI PLUS (SF) 80mm connected to a Zalman Fan Mate 2 Speed Controller. I then cut off the 3pin connector of the controller and wired it up to a cheap AC Adapter I matched up with the equipment.

And the pump is a simple submersible pump


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Unfortunately due to life getting in the way this has sat around unfinished. I was going to get around to building a custom stand/cabinet for it but im itching to get this set up at last.

Would anyone else risk setting this up on an ikea malm 3 drawer chest of drawers?


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Ooooo...IKEA... might be pushing it lol


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

I realise it has been forever since I have updated this thread, apologies, life has a way of getting in the way of things as we all know. Still not 100% finished, want to move a few things around, add a few more things, etc.

I haven't filled up the base to get the waterfall running as I do not trust the chest of drawers to handle the weight. Anyway here is how it's looking as of today.


----------



## Gibbs.JP (Feb 16, 2016)

Wow, that looks great! I love the placement of your Neoregelias... looks very natural.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks man. Two of the fireballs in the centre are still attached to their motherplant that I ordered ages and ages ago for my other vivarium and didn't get used, and just sat in my indoor greenhouse till now. Very glad i left them attached all this time


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

That looks very nice, and that main driftwood piece is EPIC! Can't wait to see it grown in!


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks. There's so much detail to it when you see it in person, wish the photos could do it justice haha.


----------



## empire3569 (Apr 4, 2014)

If it looks better than in those photos it must really be stunning; this was an instant add to my "inspirational vivs". The wood really utilizes a lot of the space.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow thanks man. I love this driftwood piece and its detail, i'll miss it one day when its covered in growth but the amount of levels and depth it gives will be so worth it haha.


----------



## pako (Apr 30, 2015)

Wonderful job!! I love it!!!


----------



## ruairidh_ (Feb 9, 2016)

Viv looks amazing, and I can't but agree its nearly impossible to get tropical plants here in the UK, Dartfrog.co.uk seems to be the best but its a bit pricey Imo, I found someone on eBay though I haven't bought from them yet

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks guys. Yeah I know what you mean, there's rainforest vivs.co.uk, think they sell under the name bulley on Ebay. Best off trying to join a local club and buy and sell between each other, or could put in a big group order from overseas, Araflora etc.


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Just little update on this.

A few more broms are in this tank, but only until their pups are ready to remove then i'll have a little rearrange. Added a maidenhead fern up top, im prepared for some die off from it so close to the lights but as I found from my ex's crested tank I set up, once acclimatised they should love it up there.

Also this tank is now home to my four young netted leucs, who are loving all that space and height. So maybe it's time to clear out the pool section and risk filling the false bottom to get the waterfall and pool in action. Fingers crossed the drawers can handle the extra weight!


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Lovely viv and beautiful froggies! Makes me wish I had more room and more money 


papa_mcknight said:


> Just little update on this.
> 
> A few more broms are in this tank, but only until their pups are ready to remove then i'll have a little rearrange. Added a maidenhead fern up top, im prepared for some die off from it so close to the lights but as I found from my ex's crested tank I set up, once acclimatised they should love it up there.
> 
> Also this tank is now home to my four young netted leucs, who are loving all that space and height. So maybe it's time to clear out the pool section and risk filling the false bottom to get the waterfall and pool in action. Fingers crossed the drawers can handle the extra weight!


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Thank you, can't wait till it matures. With this build I don't feel as though i've spent that much. A lot of things were left over from previous builds, and things I did buy I scoured around an found for as cheap as possible because I too did not have much money to put into this project. The most expensive parts were the two led canopies coming to around £100 I think, and the vivarium itself was £70 secondhand. Adding in other bits and pieces I think im in this for around £270. And already im dying to start on my next project haha, it's almost like I enjoy being poor


----------



## VPardoel (Apr 2, 2010)

Awesome Job!


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

VPardoel said:


> Awesome Job!


Thanks man, hope everythings ok on your end, haven't been on here much lately


----------



## papa_mcknight (Feb 3, 2013)

Getting some surprise visitors in the vivarium. They only seem to live for a day or two. And they must be tasty as when they die, the springtails and woodlice soon make it disappear.


----------

